# Gatka Promotes Violence - A Judge At India's Got Talent



## Admin (Aug 4, 2010)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.6 CSS* Style: 'SPN New'; Style ID: 22*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-07a0642e-00022.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=386" /></head><body><table><br /><tr><br /><td><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="295" height="188" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier19.jpg"></a><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgotten Your Password?</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php">Must Login To Share Your Views</a>.</strong><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br /><i><strong>Editorial</strong></i>:<br /><br />Ignorance is a Bliss! Uneducated Comments by Sajid Khan on a Commendable Gatka Performance at India's Got Talent Spark Controversy: The exit of a seven-year-old participant from the “India’s Got Talent” reality show after judge Sajid Khan commented that the martial arts dance form he performed was too violent has angered Sikh groups in Punjab.<br /><br />‘Gatka’ (a traditional martial arts dance form of the Nihang sect of the Sikh religion) bodies are objecting to the ouster of Manpreet Singh of Tarn Taran from the reality show that runs on Colors TV and debarred him from demonstrating the routine.<br /><br />Sajid Khan had commented, after Manpreet’s performance, that the ‘Gatka’ performed during the show was too violent. The Gatka Federation of India (GFI) and Punjab Gatka Association (PGA), recognized by the Punjab Olympic Association, have urged the Akal Takht head (Jathedar) Gurbachan Singh to take strict action against the television channel.<br /><br /><strong>Please respond to this topic at the following link</strong>: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/controversies/31688-uneducated-comments-sajjid-khan-commendable-gatka.html">Uneducated Comments by Sajjid Khan on a Commendable Gatka Performance at India's Got Talent Spark Controversy</a><br /><br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br />Aman Singh<br />SPN Administrator<br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/">Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/misc.php?do=donate">We Need Your Support, Please Donate.</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sendmessage.php">Share Your Feedback Here</a><br /><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 05-Aug-2010.<br /><br />Activity since 31-Jul-2010 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31724">Jatts and Tharkans have a fight!</a><br /></td>	<td>badshah</td>	<td>04-Aug-2010</td>	<td>8</td>	<td>84</td>	<td>04:44 AM, 05-Aug-2010</td>	<td>badshah</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31723">Suspected militants attended Sarna son’s wedding: Police (Police update)</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>04-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>45</td>	<td>09:04 AM, 04-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31722">To the Quran Burning Church: &quot;Thou Shalt Not Bear False Witness.&quot;</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>04-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>42</td>	<td>08:51 AM, 04-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31721">Modern Sikh Detective's Malaysian Case Perfect for the Beach</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>04-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>31</td>	<td>08:44 AM, 04-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31720">Pakistan's Best Friend</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>04-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>40</td>	<td>08:21 AM, 04-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31719">Girls Forced into the Flesh Trade, What Can be Done?</a><br /></td>	<td>badshah</td>	<td>04-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>54</td>	<td>02:11 AM, 04-Aug-2010</td>	<td>badshah</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31718">Tony Blair on religion!</a><br /></td>	<td>badshah</td>	<td>04-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>45</td>	<td>02:02 AM, 04-Aug-2010</td>	<td>badshah</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31717">What is cooking in India against Sikhs?</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>04-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>89</td>	<td>00:53 AM, 04-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31716">Avaaz: Summer Work to Promote Civil Rights (Summer Updates)</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>03-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>28</td>	<td>22:50 PM, 03-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31715">J&amp;K police given shoot-at-sight orders in Srinagar</a><br /></td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td>	<td>03-Aug-2010</td>	<td>7</td>	<td>73</td>	<td>03:05 AM, 04-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31714">IAF to give permanent commission to women officers</a><br /></td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td>	<td>03-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>34</td>	<td>20:31 PM, 03-Aug-2010</td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31713">Sangrand and Sikhi</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>03-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>65</td>	<td>20:29 PM, 03-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31712">Philosophy and Faith</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>03-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>50</td>	<td>11:41 AM, 03-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31711">Lahore: The Maharaja and the Fakir (Sikh Nugget)</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>03-Aug-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>62</td>	<td>11:12 AM, 03-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31710">Pride of Tying Turbans: Crowns for the Commoner</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>03-Aug-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>53</td>	<td>00:42 AM, 04-Aug-2010</td>	<td>Mai Harinder Kaur</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" Border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2" Align="center"><b>New Polls:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td nowrap colspan="2" ><b>Poll: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31668">Which images of Sikh Gurus, Sants or shaheeds offend or hurt your religious sentiments? Please check</a></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Posters of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="20" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Calendars with images of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="20" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Postcards of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="15" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">e-cards for gurpurabs with images of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="25" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Animated videos of the janamsakhis of the Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="20" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Gurbani kirtan videos with pictures of Sikh Gurus </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="10" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Images of Sikh Gurus on the walls of Gurdwaras </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="15" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Images of Sikh Gurus on the walls of private homes </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="25" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Illustrations of Sikh Gurus in books about Sikhism </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="15" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Illustrations of Sikh Gurus in articles on the Internet or in magazines </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="10" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">None of the above </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="50" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Other. Kindly tell us about it in the discussion thread.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="15" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr></thead> </table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 31-Jul-2010</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>64 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>55 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>212 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

